# AES "By SirMacGregor"



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

Vu que les dernières je n'ai pas été vraiment , je l'organise ca vous dis ?  


Je sens que ca va faire un flop 

Elle se déroulera au Lou comme d'habitude 

14 rue des Panoyaux 
75020 Paris 
métro : menilmontant ( ligne 2 )


----------



## kanako (13 Février 2007)

Tu n'as pas précisé, mais je suppose que c'est à Paris ?
Y a un programme aussi ou pas ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

Oui c'est a Paris au Lou comme d'hab . En fait aucune organisation juste ma pr&#233;sence s&#251;re et certaine


----------



## kanako (13 Février 2007)

&#231;a marche&#8230; mais je disais &#231;a paske &#231;a peut &#234;tre pas mal de pr&#233;ciser plus&#8230; l&#224; comme &#231;a &#231;a fait un peu ferm&#233; sinon&#8230; si des tits nouv&#244; veulent venir, faut leur donner l'adresse tout &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

Meuh , tu viens donc pas ?


----------



## kanako (13 Février 2007)

Bin j'peux pas&#8230;
plusieurs raisons : j'ai pas d'argent, donc un s&#233;jour &#224; Paris c'est chaud, pis je suis en vacances donc je rentre chez moi, des amis &#224; voir&#8230; aller au ski&#8230;
bref&#8230; un autre coup quoi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

c'est qu'il faut s'y prendre &#224; l'avance mon petit lapin  &#231;a fait grosso-modo 2 semaines pour s'organiser et parfois pour les gens qui doivent prendre cong&#233;, c'est un peu chaud... :rateau:

Puis c'est plus cool de s'organiser &#224; plusieurs et pas tout seul  &#231;a te facilite le boulot


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Oui, mais là Alem va danser nu sur une table. Après quelques hésitations il n'a donné son accord ferme qu'hier soir.
Il vaut mieux organiser ca vite fait avant qu'il ne change a nouveau d'avis, semble t-il.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2007)

Je peux pas venir, c'est trop loin...


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Février 2007)

Juste R&#233;mi qui vient ?


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2007)

ah non c'est vraiment trop loin du 12&#232;me et puis j'aime pas prendre le m&#233;tro, il y a des gens m&#233;chants dedans :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Juste Rémi qui vient ?



Si j'arrive à 4h35 c'est ok?


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais là Alem va danser nu sur une table. Après quelques hésitations il n'a donné son accord ferme qu'hier soir.
> Il vaut mieux organiser ca vite fait avant qu'il ne change a nouveau d'avis, semble t-il.




_bon, bah j'ai changé d'avis, je danserais nu sur une table pour ma brune à Nantes _


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Février 2007)

Pour une fois que je suis d&#233;cid&#233; a venir plus personne ne vient ...


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pour une fois que je suis d&#233;cid&#233; a venir plus personne ne vient ...



_disons que tu as toujours dit que tu venais&#8230;

disons que tu as toujours chang&#233; d'avis&#8230; mille fois&#8230;

disons que tu n'es jamais venu&#8230;

disons que chez les autres cel&#224; a cr&#233;&#233; de l'agacement&#8230;

disons que tu te comportes comme un chouineur sur tous les forums&#8230;

disons que l'agacement est devenu du rejet&#8230; par la faute de ton comportement&#8230;

disons que tu n'es pas en soi, donc, suffisant pour attirer du monde par ta seule pr&#233;sence&#8230;


ressentiments, tout &#231;a&#8230; :modo: maintenant, &#224; toi de faire ton mea-culpa r&#233;el et non mal-jou&#233; et de proposer quelque chose de r&#233;ellement int&#233;ressant ! :modo:

(pour les nouveaux, faire des recherches &#224; SMG, Gregg, Cupidon, StJohnPerse, bon courage pour la lecture)
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Février 2007)

Alors l&#224; dire que je suis jamais venu ...

Certes , j'ai dis souvent que je venais et que je venais jamais mais certains ici savent pourquoi ! 

Alors pour une fois que j'ose venir , personne alors ...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Alors là dire que je suis jamais venu ...
> 
> Certes , j'ai dis souvent que je venais et que je venais jamais mais certains ici savent pourquoi !
> 
> Alors pour une fois que j'ose venir , personne alors ...


 Mon nom est *personne*.  

  ... En fait non, pas du tout, mais bon... :rateau:

  




Au fait, tu as oublié de t'inscrire toi-même dans la liste, ou je me trompe?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)

Bah moi je dis jamais que je viens, et je viens jamais.

Comme &#231;a personne est d&#233;&#231;u, et chuis pas emmerd&#233;.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah moi je dis jamais que je viens, et je viens jamais.
> 
> Comme ça personne est déçu, et chuis pas emmerdé.



 Oui, mais toi, t'es qu'un sale blork, aussi!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah moi je dis jamais que je viens, et je viens jamais.
> 
> Comme ça personne est déçu, et chuis pas emmerdé.



Pourquoi t'aimes pas le métro quand c'est trop loin?


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2007)

C'est ici qu'on pose des lapins ?!..... :style:





StJohnPerse a dit:


> Alors l&#224; dire que je suis jamais venu ...
> 
> Certes , j'ai dis souvent que je venais et que je venais jamais mais certains ici savent pourquoi !
> (...)


Pourquoi ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)

C'est vrai &#231;a, on sait pas nous! 

C'est quoi ce fil d'initi&#233;s, l&#224;!?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Février 2007)

Bien vous  ne saurai pas  . Vous avez qu'a venir d'abord


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien vous  ne saur*ez* pas  . Vous *n'*avez qu'a venir d'abord


Tu fais ta mijaurée ?!....


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2007)

Je trouve pas le Lou Pascalou sur Second Life...


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien vous  ne saurai pas  . Vous avez qu'a venir d'abord




l'avantage de te voir en vrai, c'est de ne pas avoir à subir les fautes d'orthographe.




j'hésite de plus en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> l'avantage de te voir en vrai, c'est de ne pas avoir à subir les fautes d'orthographe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne te savais pas si taquin. C'est une agréable surprise.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

Moi je peux pas j'ai piscine.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4169549 a dit:
			
		

> _disons que tu as toujours dit que tu venais&#8230;
> 
> disons que tu as toujours chang&#233; d'avis&#8230; mille fois&#8230;
> 
> ...


Et disons que franchement on doit être vraiment beaucoup à n'avoir rien à foutre que de venir te voir. Soyons clairs. Et je n'ose même pas imaginer que ça peut être pédagogique que de te le dire.

Je parie gros qu'il n'ira pas de toute façon.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Au fait, tu as oubli&#233; de t'inscrire toi-m&#234;me dans la liste, ou je me trompe?


Non non. Il n'ira pas  Tout est normal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4170596 a dit:
			
		

> Non non. Il n'ira pas  Tout est normal.


Ah oui, j'oubliais la liste! 

Je file m'inscrire.


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2007)

je tiens a faire remarquer que l'organisateur ne s'est m&#234;me pas inscrit a &#231;a propre soir&#233;e ...


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je tiens a faire remarquer que l'organisateur ne s'est même pas inscrit a ça propre soirée ...



_la remarque d'yvos est tout aussi vraie pour mackie ! _


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je tiens a faire remarquer que l'organisateur ne s'est même pas inscrit a ça propre soirée ...



Merci Mackie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2007)

"AES" ici voudrait donc dire "Ah !... Encore Seul" ?


----------



## Pierre List (15 Février 2007)

Moi je veux bien venir mais j'ai peur de me faire virer.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Février 2007)

Euh être pris pour un con , ca suffit 5 minutes . 

J'annule cette rencontre ... Oui , j'annule encore et encore ma venue simplement au vu de vos raillieries sur ma personne ca devient agaçant


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

Hummm.. comment t'expliquer?....


Nan rien en fait...


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2007)

ça devient pathétique...  Encore un fil qui ne sert à rien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

macelene a dit:


> ça devient pathétique...  Encore un fil qui ne sert à rien


Devient ?


----------



## benjamin (16 Février 2007)

Encore ?

Allez, arrêtons là le jeu de massacre (sauf improbable revirement).


----------

